
The US is now the only country in the world to reject the Paris climate deal - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/7/16617594/syria-paris-climate-change-agreement-donald-trump-nicaragua
======
anon11082016
Over 100 trillion dollars for _maybe_ decreasing the climate 0.03 degrees in
100 years. Have we stopped thinking about the negative consequences when
making decisions? Material human damage and suffering would happen in pursuit
of this "deal".

~~~
woodandsteel
100 Trillion dollars? I think you are using the cost of solar and wind 20
years ago, not where they are and where they are going.

By the way, do you also agree with Trump that global climate change is a hoax
invented by the Chinese to destroy the US economy?

------
aplummer
Visiting the US, it always surprises me just how polarised the people’s
opinions are as you travel around compared with other western countries. I
imagine in California (the most similar part to other western countries) and
this thread this frustrates people, but there will be plenty of places where
people are rubbing their hands together seeing this as a kind of American
exceptionalism...

~~~
NTDF9
The US is the third world country of all first world countries. Tribalism,
poverty, uneducated masses, bad healthcare.

The only thing in USs favor is their tech leadership and petrodollars.

~~~
aplummer
This is kind of the opposite of my point.

------
joezydeco
Related: Trump was not invited to the Paris summit scheduled for December.

[http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/trump-
invited-...](http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/trump-invited-
paris-climate-summit-month-50982605)

~~~
nevi-me
Macron should have called it "Make Earth Great Again"

~~~
joezydeco
He's calling it "Make our Planet Great Again" (see article), so you're close.

~~~
nevi-me
Yea, I was saying it in reference to the article :)

